# Animal Crossing NSFW rp(Discord Preferred)



## NovaSwiftBrony (Aug 3, 2018)

I am in the mood for some Animal Crossing rp. So I have 2 ideas that are currently what I am looking to do. But if you want an idea i'd be glad to hear it.

Plot 1
You are a new resident of the town and you take a liking to Isabelle, you decide to try and attempt a relationship and show her that you love her. This story will be a more romance and relationship building rp. So it can be slower but a much more passionate and loving end.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plot 2
You are mayor and with Isabelle as your secretary you want to have some sex with her, you can ask her to help and she will be more willing to try, or you can be a more forceful mayor and take what you want from her. This plot is more forced or passionate depending on your choices. This one is more to the point.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 3, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> I am in the mood for some Animal Crossing rp. So I have 2 ideas that are currently what I am looking to do. But if you want an idea i'd be glad to hear it.
> 
> Plot 1
> You are a new resident of the town and you take a liking to Isabelle, you decide to try and attempt a relationship and show her that you love her. This story will be a more romance and relationship building rp. So it can be slower but a much more passionate and loving end.
> ...



so this rp can only be on discord?  Im more into this pm system.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Aug 4, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> so this rp can only be on discord?  Im more into this pm system.


Not exactly only discord. It's just preferred since I am most active on it.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 4, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Not exactly only discord. It's just preferred since I am most active on it.



Yeah I'm usually a lot more active on here. nowadays everybody uses discord.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Aug 5, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Yeah I'm usually a lot more active on here. nowadays everybody uses discord.


That's ok. If you really want to do the rp we can do it here. It will be a lot slower though.


----------



## Alphawolf456 (Aug 5, 2018)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> That's ok. If you really want to do the rp we can do it here. It will be a lot slower though.



Sure I dont mind it.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Aug 5, 2018)

Alphawolf456 said:


> Sure I dont mind it.


Alright. Which plot and pm me.


----------

